
Bootchart – Boot Process Performance Visualization - whalesalad
http://www.bootchart.org
======
zaro
this is obsolete as systemd has it built-in . check
[https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-
ana...](https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-analyze.html)

